# Will a box turtle enclosure work for any tortoise?



## fbsmith3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had good success with my box turtle enclosure. 
-54 gallon tote, 
-soil and peat moss bottom layer, 
-Sphagnum moss second layer, 
-pool twice the size of her just deep enough for her to submerge her head but shallow enough for easy exit and entry.
-keeps humidty above 80.

NOT to house another species with a box turtle, just to use the same set-up. Just curious.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 16, 2011)

I would keep any baby in there (my baby enclosures are pretty much identical, only they are glass aquariums, not totes) and it would work well for a juvenile Redfoot, Yellowfoot, Hingeback, Manouria, etc.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 16, 2011)

That's basically what I have for each of my Russian tortoises, except the substrate is coco coir.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty much what my daughter's Ornate Box turtles spend their winter in (they get to roam the tort-proofed front porch during sufficiently warm days, as well). 

Only difference is the substrata is cypress mulch.


----------

